# Disobedience



## tmiravent (9 Nov 2014)

Mi big tank reached the end point.
What to do?
Buy some beer, make a dinner and invite friends to put hands on the aquarium!
Many thanks to the fantastic quintet: Nuno, Claire, Hugo and António.
Before the setup, here is the video.
Enjoy.


----------



## tmiravent (10 Nov 2014)

Tank: 100x40x50cm EHEIM
Filter: Eheim 2213 (for Co2) + Eheim 2215
Heater: Weipro MX1019 + 300W heater
CO2:  Weipro PH2010 +Dici Co2 + Atomizer TMC AquaGro
Light: BeamsWork - Hi Lumen V2 90 plant version [33w | 3300 lumen]
Substrate- Black vulcanic
Hardscape - Mopani and local rock's

Plants (update 24-11-2014)
Staurogyne Repens
Staurogyne sp. Porto Velho
Limnophila aromatica 'hippuroides' (going out)
Pogostemon Stellata (going out)
Heteranthera Zosterifolia
Cryptocoryne Parva (going out)
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'
Rotala Indica
Rotala macandra
Rotala bonsai
Rotala sp. 'pearl'
Eleocharis sp.'mini'
Eleocharis parvula
Fissidens fontanus
Taxiphyllum sp. Spiky Moss

*Live*
Boraras maculatus;
Amandeae
1Kg de Caridina - Red's;
Planorbis Corneus
Corydoras Panda
Corydoras pygmeus


----------



## tmiravent (10 Nov 2014)

And now the photos:
*last image of the previous setup*


----------



## tmiravent (10 Nov 2014)

*After the new setup:*


----------



## tmiravent (10 Nov 2014)

*1 month after:*


----------



## tmiravent (10 Nov 2014)

*and more 2 images:


 *


----------



## Nuno M. (16 Nov 2014)

Beautiful mix of color Tiago

Keep it up


----------



## tmiravent (24 Nov 2014)

Some algea, still tunning the ferts...
Maybe i'll clean the glass next time...


----------



## tmiravent (24 Nov 2014)

My two new things...


----------



## tmiravent (7 Dec 2014)

A flower never comes alone...


----------



## tmiravent (10 Dec 2014)

Snowball!


----------



## jorge_pt (10 Dec 2014)

very good portuguese guys on fire!
here you get this 2 plants?
cumps 
p.s vê o meu


----------



## tmiravent (22 Dec 2014)

Putting the balls in the tree...
Colorata still moving from emersed...


 

Macandra...


 

Zosterifolia (santa is the red guy!)...


 

and finally my gift before time...(B. Sp. Midnight Blue)


 
cheers,
merry Christmas for everyone.


----------



## KarthikC (23 Dec 2014)

Nicecolours. Liked the tank very much. Congrats on the flowers 

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## tmiravent (1 Jan 2015)

An aquatic and magical 2015 for everyone!


----------



## tmiravent (26 Jan 2015)

Need trimming...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Stunning Scape. fantastic plant health. Wonderful photos congratulation 

The photos of the flowers are just Exquisite


----------



## tmiravent (27 Jan 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tmiravent, Stunning Scape. fantastic plant health. Wonderful photos congratulation
> 
> The photos of the flowers are just Exquisite



Thanks!
the buceph. flowers are just wonderful! 
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (29 Jan 2015)

And now the cut...


----------



## tmiravent (23 Feb 2015)

My Buceph. is flowering again! 



 

This one is just amazing, small and long leaves, love it!


 

And finally some changes in the tank:


 
cheers!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Feb 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Wonderful


----------



## tmiravent (7 Mar 2015)

Made small changes in the tank. Everything runs slowly but fine! 
Will make more adjustments along time...
The photo is not so good but...



 
cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (7 Mar 2015)

Maybe it's a silly question, but how bucephs. know that is time to flower?
In Bornéu maybe it's easier, the rain season is ending (i believe).

But in my tank, placed in complete dark place (no natural light) and water parameters the same all year...
How do they know? by the moon? some kind of memory?
Always thought that plants can sense the sun, temperature and water chemistry changes.
Anyway just a thought... 

Here is the magic happening once again .
cheers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Mar 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Simply Stunning Flower


----------



## brownmoth (7 Mar 2015)

I've been looking into Bucephalandra quite a bit recently, people have been posting some really nice photos of growth, all I need is more space for more tanks!


----------



## tmiravent (15 Mar 2015)

Thanks to all, love having some buceph's! Amazing plant.
The fantasy from the end of the week...


 
cheers!


----------



## ADA (15 Mar 2015)

I love this tank, will be even better once the stems are thickened up a bit more.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Mar 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Wonderful


----------



## tmiravent (22 Mar 2015)

Hi,
need a little bit more light... (at least more uniform distribution, too many plants!) 
Comparing the Beamswork with my last DIY...

Beamswork in front [the eleocharis really need a bit more light, with the rest of the plants it stayed almost t in the shadow...]


 

DYI in the back [maybe now can avoid the bending effect 'phototropism' in the rotalas:


 

And now both on!


 
[same conditions in all images, exposure, aperture, velocity, color, post processing, etc]
cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (22 Mar 2015)

Look who is popping out of the water line...



 
[bucephalandra sp. riam macam]


----------



## chilli (22 Mar 2015)

Nice plants how long did it take for plants to flower.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Mar 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Fab planting  The buce flower


----------



## tmiravent (22 Mar 2015)

Hi chilli,

this bucephalandra is very slow, i think the most difficult that i have.
Rooting is also more dificult to grab to the hardscape (comparing with others).
Once adapted to the tank my bucephalandras that flower once keep flowering in regular basis!
Tom Barr described this behaviour, with good conditions flowering will be regular.

If you want to see more pictures take a look:
http://aquaforum.pt/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=3588
cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Mar 2015)

Super...lovely planting.


----------



## tmiravent (30 Mar 2015)

Not very easy to see the Bucephalandra's bullhead [the origin of the name]...
Riam Macam, flowering again!


 

And now can you see the two horns in the bullhead?


 
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (11 Apr 2015)

Where the hell did i put my scissors?


----------



## karla (12 Apr 2015)

Wow this is lovely.


----------



## parotet (12 Apr 2015)

H Tiago

Superb tank, congrats! I've seen you have two outlets, one at the bottom with the jet directly pointing to the carpet in the foreground and the other near the tank surface. I guess the one attached to the inline co2 diffuser/reactor is the one at the bottom, isn't it?

Jordi


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2015)

Hi Looking fab  As you said needs a trim


----------



## tmiravent (13 Apr 2015)

Thanks, Karla, Jordi and Greenfinger2!

Jordi, you spot the scheme!
One more detail, on the top (which is the main filter) the are 2 outlets. 
Thinner tubes for giving a bit stronger flow and they can be ajust [left-right] and [surface or substrate]!
I can easily configure the flow direction to adjust some evaporation or maintenance (is very useful)!
The big pipe below is now consensual... I believe that i use 1/2 to 1/4 of the Co2 with this configuration.

Finally found the scissors! 
Maybe tomorrow another picture... 
cheers!


----------



## parotet (13 Apr 2015)

This pipe work sounds very interesting...

Jordi


----------



## tmiravent (15 Apr 2015)

That's what i've made with the scissors...
Maybe i should cut more...



 
cheers!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Apr 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Looks stunning Congratulations


----------



## tmiravent (26 Apr 2015)

One more flower and more species to look at...


 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
cheers!


----------



## Rodrigo Isaac (26 Apr 2015)

OMG  More and more bucephalandras, I love them. How many species you already have?


----------



## tmiravent (28 Apr 2015)

Hi Rodrigo,
a few! (15 or more...)
cheers


----------



## Pedro Rosa (28 Apr 2015)

Tiago, Excellent collection. Lets see them growing 
The one I gave you is doing fine?
Just wait a few mote months and i probably can give you some Brownie Metallica. It's beautiful!!!

Pedro.


----------



## tmiravent (28 Apr 2015)

Hi Pedro,
the one that you gave is the above 'mini catherineae' , beautiful!
I also have a Metallica (image above), is similar or just the same name?
Maybe we can change some species!
cheers


----------



## Pedro Rosa (28 Apr 2015)

Tiago, it's different.
Yes!


----------



## tmiravent (1 May 2015)

cheers!


----------



## Sarpijk (1 May 2015)

Lovely aquascape man!


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 May 2015)

Is the moss on the right side wood and rocks still the spiky moss?

The colours in this tank are so varied and vibrant, a really great scape!


----------



## tmiravent (4 May 2015)

thanks! yes is the same spiky moss... needs a cut also...
cheers


----------



## josepinto (4 May 2015)

lovely scape.
Cheers.
Abraço!


----------



## tmiravent (13 May 2015)

One more cut...


 
cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (24 May 2015)

Big cut in the rotalas...


----------



## tmiravent (7 Jun 2015)

Hi,
some trimming and a lot of red dots...
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (18 Jun 2015)

Hi, just a small update!
Very difficult to get the plants in the right size at the same time...
Maybe with time i'll get there...

I'm a little bit tiered of the parvula, maybe Elatine hydropiper (easier than cuba and slower than Montecarlo), what do you think?




cheers,


----------



## Felix Wagner (18 Jun 2015)

Beautiful 

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jun 2015)

very well manicured...


----------



## flygja (19 Jun 2015)

That's looking really beautiful. Great idea with the multiple outlet pipes per single filter. I might do that myself. Sure looks better than a green Eheim spraybar. 

Can't help but laugh at your Buceph sp Velvet Leaf Entikong. Looks like Buceph sp No Leaf Root. No offense!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Jun 2015)

Very good. O like Parvula on that layout  You can try to mixed them.
Hydrocotyle verticillata is lovely on the right side.

Pedro.


----------



## tmiravent (19 Jun 2015)

Hi flygja, no ofense, very well observed! 
The velvet Entikong was not shiped this size, i stoled this little bit from a friend (he got all the leaves). Now it has new leaves, amazing!
This is a diseased called 'bucephalandra sp. spend lots of money' in small dotted plants...  (i'm not he only one)
I must admit i'm a little bit addicted o this plants...
Pedro, i was thinking in taking all the carpet out...
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (25 Jun 2015)

One more cut...
cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jun 2015)

Wow...what's in those fertz...


----------



## twg (25 Jun 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Sk3lly (25 Jun 2015)

Sure is a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Green (26 Jun 2015)

Congratulations on a beautiful scape. 

Love the Buceph sp Velvet flowering, sorry to hear about your disease. Hopefully you and all the others could set up Buceph anonymous on ukaps, the fact that you recognise the problem means their is hope for you in the future....


----------



## Nick_V (8 Jul 2015)

wow! amazing tank!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1068 met Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (23 Jul 2015)

Hi,
finally get rid of the sp. mini carpet... (to much work for me!)
I'm trying tenelus green,, but have some other options in mind...
Let's see how it works.



 

Cheers


----------



## Rodrigo Isaac (23 Jul 2015)

Tenelus green growth really fast,  but is a really pretty plant! 

Enviado do meu Alcatel Idol 3 5.5" através do Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (13 Aug 2015)

HI,
one more update,
15 days without maintenance, then a first cut and today a little bit more!
LoveToCut


----------



## tmiravent (13 Aug 2015)

The last image just in case you want to see a bit more...



 

cheers,


----------



## flygja (14 Aug 2015)

Mark Green said:


> Love the Buceph sp Velvet flowering, sorry to hear about your disease. Hopefully you and all the others could set up Buceph anonymous on ukaps, the fact that you recognise the problem means their is hope for you in the future....


He's gonna spread the disease and start selling them bucephs! 

Magnificient growth, plants all look very lush except for the browning moss in front. Is that the red moss that's currently in circulation? I really liked your hairgrass carpet, so compact. H.tennellum is going to require a lot of trimming.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Stunning  Love the planting on this scape Nice trim too.


----------



## tmiravent (14 Aug 2015)

flygja said:


> He's gonna spread the disease and start selling them bucephs!
> 
> Magnificient growth, plants all look very lush except for the browning moss in front. Is that the red moss that's currently in circulation? I really liked your hairgrass carpet, so compact. H.tennellum is going to require a lot of trimming.



Thanks! The moss should be cut more often, now it's very ugly...(it's the same moss).
The sp. mini fitted very well but was too compact, and too demanding (cleaning)...
It's not 100% sure that tenellus will be the one...
let's see



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tmiravent, Stunning  Love the planting on this scape Nice trim too.


Tanks, cheers


----------



## tmiravent (14 Aug 2015)

my first time...


----------



## tmiravent (15 Aug 2015)

Many thanks to everyone who followed this journal!
Just to share my rank (that is also an UKAPS rank), my first time in IAPLC.



 
cheers


----------



## tim (16 Aug 2015)

congrats on your placing, its been a great journal to follow, will you keep this scape running or move on to the next one ? top job mate.


----------



## tmiravent (16 Aug 2015)

Thanks!
I'll keep the tank at least a little bit more, let's see how it works...
It's been great fun
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (30 Aug 2015)

I think i'll keep this tank a little more...
Here is the picture from today:




 

cheers,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Aug 2015)

Hi D, I would keep it too Its a little stunner


----------



## tmiravent (26 Sep 2015)

Took off a good bunch of  Tenelus Green, it grows too much! 
Also a good cut in the other plants...
I'll leave some empty space for my cory's to dig around!
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (1 Oct 2015)

Hi,
don't have a clue about how many entered the contest... IIAC2015
Maybe 181? 
cheers


----------



## Pedro Rosa (1 Oct 2015)

No mail for me, yet!


----------



## tmiravent (1 Oct 2015)

Pedro Rosa said:


> No mail for me, yet!


The best ones are mailed in the end! 

Correction: 820 works | 47 country's,
not bad!


----------



## tmiravent (11 Oct 2015)

Hi
one more big trim...


 
cheers,


----------



## tmiravent (18 Oct 2015)

Hi,



 

EAPLC # 52 (my first TOP100)
Special thanks to 'Quinteto Fantástico': António Nunes, Claire Moreira, Hugo Santos and Nuno Matos. 
cheers.


----------



## Nelson (18 Oct 2015)

Stunning.....
Well done .


----------



## Manuel Arias (18 Oct 2015)

Well done, Tiago! You worked hard in this tank, with very good result! Very good work done with the plants, truly.


----------



## tmiravent (22 Oct 2015)

Behind the algae there's a cory looking to me!


 
cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Oct 2015)

A fantastic scape


----------



## Paul Kettless (23 Oct 2015)

Wow..... what a stunning tank


----------



## MossMan (24 Oct 2015)

Truly stunning!! Really enjoyed read this!


----------



## tmiravent (5 Nov 2015)

Green detail!
Cheers


----------



## tmiravent (6 Nov 2015)

Maybe the last one form this one...




cheers,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Wonderful scape wicked planting


----------

